# 2 cute buttons



## plamenppp (Nov 27, 2010)

I extracterd them from a goldsmith's dust and polish wool.


http://tgvtgv.snimka.bg/other/silver.529044.21574361


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Nov 27, 2010)

Very nice looking. Possibly around .92 or above.


----------



## plamenppp (Nov 28, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Very nice looking. Possibly around .92 or above.




4.03gr and 3.30gr Acording to the goldsmith after a second melt with a propane/O2 torch - 23.5k 

I sold them two days ago


----------



## ALPHABiT (Jan 6, 2011)

> I extracterd them from a goldsmith's dust and polish wool.



Italiano ?


----------

